# Custom Winchester 101 For Sale, ShockMaster stock etc.



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

This is a highly customized Winchester 101 12 gauge over and under shotgun for sale. The gun has a G2 Shockmaster stock www.shockmaster.com. Amazingrecoil reduction stock. Adjustable LOP, adjustable comb height and cast. Useable right or left handed. Barrel is 30 inches and has been ported and super long forcing cones by Ballistic Specialties. I have 2 forearms and the unmodified factory stock. I have $2000 invested and must sell for health reasons. Excellent condition, only a few hundred round have been shot since modifications were made. $1200.00 Email PM for more info and pictures.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Any interest??


----------



## Tucker65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi,
I'm interested in the shotgun if you still have it. Get back to me and let me know if it's still available.
Thanks.


----------



## Nudiver (Mar 30, 2005)

I may be interested also if still available. I just started looking for a 101


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

hey i would be, that is if you still have it


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

PM Sent


----------



## duster (Sep 14, 2005)

I am interested in the gun you have for sale. Do you still have it? Thanks


----------

